# Christmas appeal for items for rescue animals



## Popcornparadise (Oct 12, 2009)

Popcorn Paradise Animal Rescue, takes on various animals including, Rabbits, guinea pigs, rats, chinchillas, mice, hamsters, gerbils, degus, chipmonks and Hedgehogs. We also have a kitten in rescue this christmas!

Ever wanted an animal but for whatever reason you couldnt have one? Here is the chance to sponser an animal and not have the mucky stuff to do. Please read about our sponsership furrys in the sponsership section. Or choose one of our perm residents to sponser. http://popcornparadiseanimalrescue.co.uk/sponsorship.html

The rescue is always in need of donations, especially at christmas (one of our busiest times of the year). Donations can be big or small we welcome them all. We are in need of Cages, towels, food, toys, shavings, megazorb, cat litter, and so much more. http://popcornparadiseanimalrescue.co.uk/donations.html

Thank you very much.
Kayleigh, Dan and all the furry/fluffy/spikey family members


----------

